# Door jamb rubbing on hinge side of the door in the middle



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Where exactly is the door rubbing?
Is it possible your door is not parallel and square to the jamb, when you shimmed it you may have inadvertently twisted the jamb to the door so when it closes it is binding.
you may be able to add thin cereal cardboard box under each hinge to shim the door over a little.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

It rubs in the middle right by the hinge. The gap looks pretty even up and down the door. I think the jamb was too close in the first place.

Put some cardboard under the hinge? I think your not understanding where it rubs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it hitting the door stop molding?
A twisted jamb can cause that.
Driving in the shim to far where that red arrow is in your last picture is one thing that can cause this.


----------



## mmchugh (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it rubbing on the stop? If so just pull the stop and move it over a little.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes the edge of the door rubs on the edge of the DOOR STOP! I thought it was called a jamb! Is that the same thing as the frame then?

I could pull the stop and move it I guess that sounds like the best option.


----------



## mmchugh (Feb 21, 2015)

You could prolly just put a block against the area that needs to move and wack it with a hammer. There's usually just a few crown staples holding them on


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Before you remove the stop, maybe you want to remove that screw in the jamb below the hinge and see if that corrects the problem


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

mmchugh said:


> You could prolly just put a block against the area that needs to move and wack it with a hammer. There's usually just a few crown staples holding them on


Thats an idea! Ill try that first!!



ZTMAN said:


> Before you remove the stop, maybe you want to remove that screw in the jamb below the hinge and see if that corrects the problem


Tried that, jamb must not be to twisted if at all.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One of two things come to mind right off hand, move that center hinge out, or away from the stop, just a speck. Until you do, just spray some silicone or put a little wax on it to stop the squeak.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya I listened hinges as much as I could and pushed door out and re tightened but doesn't make much of a difference as the counter sink pulls it back in.

Wax or silicone thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bhollehday said:


> Ya I listened hinges as much as I could and pushed door out and re tightened but doesn't make much of a difference as the counter sink pulls it back in.
> 
> Wax or silicone thanks!


Put match sticks or tooth picks in the screw holes, loosening the other hinges might give you enough slack to put the screws back in and pull the door away from the stop.


----------



## DatNewbDIYer (Oct 21, 2019)

mmchugh
You could prolly just put a block against the area that needs to move and wack it with a hammer. There's usually just a few crown staples holding them on

I know this is old but I came across this site on a google search because I have the same exact issue. Rubbing on the hinge side after painting and it looks like the exact same door from Home Depot. This trick mmchuch suggested worked perfectly. Decided to register and share my experience in case anyone else comes across this issue in the future.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Put a thin shim material in front of the stop and close the door. Then put a couple nails in the stop to hold it in place. Open door and remove shim.


----------

